# Big Daddy's Diesel and Truck Repair New Location!!



## Spoolin Up

Will be opening a shop at 6750 Highway 87 in Milton. We will still offer lowest prices and will continue mobile services. 10% off for forum member and 15% for active and retired DOD. Thanks to pff for the support!! 8507365478


----------



## wld1985

Nice Congrats.. Its pretty much time for the water pump on the duramax, last year it was dripping abit..Now I've got a good puddle sometimes, saving up the dollars still..


----------



## Spoolin Up

wld1985 said:


> Nice Congrats.. Its pretty much time for the water pump on the duramax, last year it was dripping abit..Now I've got a good puddle sometimes, saving up the dollars still..


Funny you say that. I had a customer come in with an 04 with a pump leaking. The easier ones to do. What year was yours?


----------



## wld1985

03 of course, the one you gotta remove the Balancer to remove the WP... The pump is cheap, its just everything you gotta do to R&R it....ahaha


----------



## sureicanfish

Awesome Roy! I drive right by there every day. I'll give you a powerstroke flyby around 2:10 hahaha


----------



## Spoolin Up

sure said:


> Awesome Roy! I drive right by there every day. I'll give you a powerstroke flyby around 2:10 hahaha


Ill keep a can of diesel with your name on it


----------



## sureicanfish

Bigdaddy's said:


> Ill keep a can of diesel with your name on it


Lol, I try to be more careful but ya never know! I still owe you some welding, maybe your new place will give you some project ideas.


----------



## deckhand

If you need diesel service I certainly recommend Big Daddy!
He is top notch!


----------



## wld1985

Alright Got alittle side Job tomorrow, should have the money for the WP.. Let's set it up for Next Weekend..


----------



## Spoolin Up

wld1985 said:


> Alright Got alittle side Job tomorrow, should have the money for the WP.. Let's set it up for Next Weekend..


10-4. You buying the pump?


----------



## Spoolin Up

6750 North Hwy 87 come see me!!


----------



## wld1985

Bigdaddy's said:


> 10-4. You buying the pump?


You can just get everything and let me know a price.. I looked into the pumps awhile back and If I remember right, a NEW WP was cheaper then a reman'd... Crazy, I've got that universal antifreeze in it now from Oreillys..


----------



## Spoolin Up

wld1985 said:


> You can just get everything and let me know a price.. I looked into the pumps awhile back and If I remember right, a NEW WP was cheaper then a reman'd... Crazy, I've got that universal antifreeze in it now from Oreillys..


Thank you for letting me massage that Duramax bro. Pic of Little Daddy helping


----------



## KingCrab

Thanks for the info .


----------



## Spoolin Up

KingCrab said:


> Thanks for the info .


Your welcome. Let me know if you can't get them. It would be a pita to have to go through the injector hole.


----------



## Spoolin Up

We will be open tomorrow, building a couple of engines, stop and say hello!


----------



## Spoolin Up

We don't just work on diesels, bring your pickups and 4x4s in we can work on just about anything.


----------



## Spoolin Up

Few odd jobs lately 
6.5 Turbo diesel rebuild.








Forklift with N/A Deere engine
We replaced head gasket on it.


----------



## Spoolin Up

6.4 Turbo detonated









We did this on side of the road and they say it can't be done without taking the cab off. 09 Model 450 4x4


----------



## Spoolin Up

M-11 cummins water pump. At exit 17. These guys are boring a storm drain under the interstate. 









That's John rocking his pff shirt btw


----------



## Jet fishin

Thanks again Roy. 

Froze my a.. Off on the ride home today. Great work at a great price. 
I swear that is the coldest ac I have ever seen:thumbup::notworthy:

My office (dodge diesel truck) has ac again. 
Thank you:thumbsup:


----------



## Spoolin Up

Thanks Tim. I appreciate you guys business!!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------

